# Scott Coker announces signing of Chris Leben



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.mmamania.com/2016/2/6/10926730/bellator-mma-president-scott-coker-announces-signing-former-ufc-veteran-chris-leben



> Bellator head cheese Scott Coker announced his promotion's signing of "The Crippler" on last night's (Fri., Feb. 5, 2016) episode of Inside MMA. Leben retired after a fourth straight loss in Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) to karate specialist Urijah Hall at UFC 168 in Dec. 2013.
> 
> The wild and wacky personality, famous for his antics on the inaugural season of the infamous UFC reality show, The Ultimate Fighter (TUF), just released a tell all book about his topsy-turvy upbringing and career in mixed martial arts (MMA).
> 
> ...


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Bad idea.

Leben should not be allowed to fight, for his own sake.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Eh... I honestly could not care less about it.

I do enjoy, however, how Bas said he is "rutten" for him. I wish that man was a UFC commentator.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Meh. Only interesting fighter they have signed is smooth. I use the term interesting very loosely here.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This isn't a surprise to me, Bellator = either Not ready yet for UFC or Past their UFC prime with their fighter roster, imo.


----------

